# Best credit card...



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am moving to Dubai in August from the UK and am looking into the best credit card to get! I'm swaying toward Virgin Atlantic White but doesn't anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Careful with debt in the UAE. 
One our teachers was jailed for 30 days when I was there last year just because he was late on a payment.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not planning on spending on it really but want it in case of an emergency!! Certainly not intending to get myself onto debt!! Thanks tho  would like to get one from UK, is that possible? Would I technically not be on debt to the UAE then? X


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Good choice. Right if you have a card from outside the UAE then your debit would not be with a UAE bank and should be ok. Only issue (at least for me) is that my US bank charged a foreign transaction fee every time I used it!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I am looking into getting one with a low charge on purchases abroad!!  then if i do use it, I will pay it monthly from my UK bank account!! I think I should be ok then? X


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Yeah I am looking into getting one with a low charge on purchases abroad!!  then if i do use it, I will pay it monthly from my UK bank account!! I think I should be ok then? X


Yeah that sounds like a good plan. 
Maybe HSBC, they are everywhere.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

HSBC are bad enough here but I've heard they aren't the best out there!! Looking into getting one that earns me air miles or flights home  x


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Smart idea... I may take that idea and run... my school provides annual air tickets, but if I could go home at Christmas too that would cool.. .or vacation flights.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I get an annual flight in the summer but I've booked to come home at Christmas too!! Yeah air miles for next year and traveling  x


----------



## Samik (Jun 7, 2013)

jail time for LATE payment?! what happened to late fees?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jail time for a bounced cheque too isn't there? X


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Jail time for a bounced cheque too isn't there? X


Yes, it's a crime to bounce a check.


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

They have strict laws, but I never felt unsafe or really even saw a police officer. Well until I went them.


----------



## Samik (Jun 7, 2013)

bounced check is a crime in many countries. you issue a check to someone is same like you are paying them in cash ( just at a later date). so whenever one writes a check, he/she should make sure they can cover it. The check is a contract.
however, late payment is not a reason to throw someone in jail, in any country!


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

You could use either of these to compare CCs in the Emirates: 

1. Credit Cards ? Compare Credit Cards from banks in the UAE, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia | Souqalmal.com
2. MoneyCamel - Search and Compare Credit Cards in UAE

You're welcome.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got debit account and credit account with HSBC UAE with no problems at all, providing you have the right documentation you will be fine.

I find HSBC fine so far.

Also the Advance credit card has 56 days interest free providing you clear your balance every month which is handy.


----------



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

Best credit card = no credit card
Best way to handle emergency = cash savings emergency fund


----------

